# Kidnapping Innocent Girls From Golden Temple



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 2, 2009)

*source: PunjabNewsline.com - Punjab Police unearths racket of kidnapping innocent girls from Golden Temple*

*Punjab Police unearths racket of kidnapping innocent girls from Golden Temple* 

JAGMOHAN SINGH
Wednesday, 02 September 2009 


*AMRITSAR:* Punjab police Wednesday registered a criminal case of kidnapping of innocent girls against alleged accused Manjit Kaur here at police station Kotwali under section 363 IPC.

According to police during the three months long enquiry, it was found alleged accused was a daily visitor to Harmandhar Sahib (Golden Temple) on the pretext to perform selfless service cleansing of marbled periphery around the water pool. Police said that her motive to arrive Golden Temple to keep eyes on innocent teenaged girls who come alone to pay obeisance or girls who fled home following minor disputes. Alleged accused on the pretext to arrange good job along with food cloth shelter kidnap them to sell further to people who were involved in flesh trade business.

Police said that a Ludhaina based teenaged girl who was kidnapped by the alleged accused three years back told the police about her tale of woe how alleged accsued was running her racket from the Golden Temple along with her other gang members. Victim was recently traced out by the police.

Alleged accused Manjit Kaur was still absconding, after her arrest police may be able to find out her co-accused who involved with her in the crime.

SGPC (Shriomani Gurdwara Pharbandhak Committee) secretary Dalmegh Singh expressing shock over the incident said that a high level probe would be done by the SGPC and in future all necessary steps would also be taken to provide secured atmosphere.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 2, 2009)

This is heart-rending.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 2, 2009)

Heart-rending, yes.  Also disgusting.  This female with the Sikh name must be caught and punished to the full extent of the law.

Oooooohhhhh!!!!!!!!!  I'm sorry, I can't contain my anger at this.  Sorry.  No, I'm not sorry.  I am beside myself, though.

No ice cream this time.

Chardi kala, though, because these girls certainly need that!


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 2, 2009)

You have my vote. :welcome:


----------



## lalihayer (Sep 3, 2009)

Maya strikes again! Watch!


----------



## amrit.saggu (Sep 13, 2009)

We need not worry. The universal laws of karma can not be escaped. Anger is negativity, and we must control our weaknesses in situations like this. Always remember that the universe is unfolding as it should. God bless.

Amrit


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 13, 2009)

amrit.saggu ji,

You are right, of course.  Instead of indulging our anger, we should be searching for a solution.  I do believe, however, that the universe unfolding as it should will result in those involved being legally prosecuted and punished.

It is all the Hukam of Vaheguru, however hard that may be to comprehend.


----------



## amrit.saggu (Sep 13, 2009)

Mai Harinder kaur I see what you are saying and as Sikhs trying to follow a divine path we must always make our best effort to take part in being just. On the other hand, our feeble attempts may fail and it's best to understand that cosmic laws are far above us. Many people with certain karmic balances seem to able commit all sorts of acts of "sin" and get away Scott-free, but that is just our misconception. The universe observes all. We need not worry about seeing others being punished for their acts, it may or may not happen in this life. God bless.

Amrit


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 13, 2009)

have just written a book for children that - among other things - makes the point that out view is limited, very limited, and so we simply can't understand some things.  Check it out if talking fish don't annoy you.  http://sites.google.com/site/bravelilfish/?pli=1

After the shaheedi of my husband and son and others in Delhi on 1984, I wrestled with this for a long time.  I finally came to the conclusion that - being as I am  neither omniscient nor omnipotent - there are some things that I accept as the Hukam of Vaheguru and let it go at that.

Still, I am at a point in my own development where I simply must fight oppression, right wrongs and the like.  This, too, is the Hukam of Vaheguru.

BTW, I worry about nothing.

:ice:


----------



## amrit.saggu (Sep 13, 2009)

that is beautiful Kaur ji. In my eyes, You are true in your ways as even our gurus fought earthly opression, whether that be with a pen or a sword. I think at the stage of self discovery I am currently, I have drifted a bit from my conscious reality in order to develop a better understanding of truth. I find that I can't be a soldier unless I'm a saint first, for sen my fight against oppression has to be fueled by divine truth and not my emotions. I seek the company of saints who already have this understanding. God bless.

Amrit


----------

